# portmaster batch option?



## trybeingarun (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi,
Is there any equivalent to portupgrade's --batch option present for portmaster?


----------



## phoenix (Mar 29, 2010)

`# portmaster -m BATCH=yes -blah -blah -blah`
IOW, you just pass the BATCH variable to make, and let the ports tree handle the rest.

Not sure of the -m is passed down to all ports that portmaster touches, so you may have to set it in the environment: `# env BATCH=yes; portmaster -blah -blah -blah`


----------

